# Help me spend some money!!



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks again Sonnie. I'm in the great position of just winning the $500 giveaway this month. I'm needing to spend that on some equipment and I'm trying to find a way to do this. I'm wanting to get 3 things, and I don't know if it's possible with $500. I may be able to throw some money on with it, but it wouldn't be much. Things are tight around here now. 

Wanting to get a new remote, new sub amp, and a new receiver. A little background on what I have now and why I want those items. 

The remote I have now is an old One For All remote. The little lcd screen on top has been broken for a while and I have been wanting one of the Logitech remotes. I really like the 880. I like that it has a recharging dock and the color lcd screen. The color lcd is probably just one of those things that's not really necessary, but it's nice and shiny and I like it. I'm not against any of the lesser models, but I do really like the charging base. I've also seen it on E-bay refurbed for less than $100. 

The receiver I have now is an old Pioneer receiver. It's 5.1 and is probably 6-8 years old. May be older than that. I've been happy with it until I heard some onkyo and yamaha receivers. I have a feeling that the newer DAC's in new receivers are a lot better. I heard a friend's new, but lower end yamaha receiver with lesser quality speakers than mine and it made mine sound like there's a blanket over the speakers. With the new receiver I'd like the new dolby tru hd and dts master hd decoding, but it's not absolutely necessary. I've noticed that those receivers are close to $400 range and, while they're nice, I have other things to buy that probably won't accommodate that price with it. I've seen some onkyo 506's refurb for 169 with free shipping and that's more my price range. I like the onkyo's over the yamaha's because of their more real world power ratings. I've seen some high end yamaha's that only measure 40 watts a channel and they're quoted at 120. 

The sub amp will push a Elemental Designs 19Ov.2 18" sub in a ~12 cubic foot enclosure tuned to 15 hz. I like the EP2500, but for this sub it may be too much. The EP1500 may be a better fit for this and my budget. It will be replacing another old 5.1 pioneer receiver that's used to push it. Right now it's probably only getting 100-150 watts if that much. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I really like my new Onkyo 876, its double what you got for your winnings...but it does solve 2 problems.

The remote is very good at controlling other devices. I actually have all my devices hooked up to it. Thats not very much, but it does control my TV, DVD and AVR. Just one button to switch, and than another turn on and control.

Plus the 876 has all the newest features for years to come


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I mentioned in the PM to you about the 876 myself. Seems like the best bang of the buck in receivers out there... everything you can possibly need.

Remotes... Universal Remote MX-880.

Sub amps... EP2500.

About $1500 to get all three. :spend:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd love to get all that stuff, but I really am limited. I'd get thrown to the street if I spent an extra $1000 on top of the $500 I won. I'd love to get that receiver, but I'm upgrading something very old. Anything would be a big improvement. Right now I don't think I could take full advantage of that receiver. I have athena speakers for surround sound and while they do sound good, I would want something a little better to go along with a great receiver like that. I've got klipsch on my mind for speaker upgrades in the future. 

I'll probably just land on a last years receiver from onkyo or denon and an ep1500. Might have a little left over so I'll throw that on a new cheap remote or a couple blu rays.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think I would go with anything less than the Onkyo 805.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

wow ... i'm glad you won..you needed the money 

spend the money on one quality piece NOT 3 ok pieces. quality you can build on ... sub par will end up being disappointing to you next year and you'll be in the same boat.

since a quality receiver with those options is generalling going to cost you more then $500 go get the remote or a good sub amp.


and yes, URC-880 over any logitec remote ANY day, without question ... you will be able to grow with this remote over the next 5 years easily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given your financial situation, The Onkyo 706 is also a good choice (should be able to find one for around $500) . It has pre outs so you could add external amps down the road and is THX certified so you get some nice surround modes. 
I agree with the above that spending the money on one thing rather than splitting it up would be better.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Well my mind was partially made for me. Check engine light. Turns out I need a close valve something and it will run a couple hundred so this money will pay for that. Won't have to come out of pocket for it. Am still going to buy the ep2500 since I actually do need that. No more clipping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont you just love it when that happens, the carpet got pulled right out from under you.


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I don't think I would go with anything less than the Onkyo 805.


I'll second that. I hastily purchased a 705 because it had pre-outs and I didn't need the extra power of 805. Turns out there was quite a bit of a difference more than that. Isolation of the video and sound boards and the Burr Browns DAC's... but I am not so unhappy with the Cirus (sp?) 

The 705 video and audio boards share the same power supply causing a GOD awful hum when using HDMI which by the way was a nightmare to get fixed and shipping to the regional serv. cntr. was on my dime.


If it wasn't for these groups I'd been S O Of Luck. I literally had to tell the regional repair service after the second attempt at repair to send it back for a new 805 or the 855 which is what I was originally looking At. Oh and I believe the new models under the 800 series come w/ the inferior Audyssey.


----------

